# First Bowl



## BrentWin (Dec 26, 2013)

To show that I am more than just a devastatingly handsome call maker,  I decided to post a salt cellar that I made for my sister. It's made from some walnut that was cut on our family farm in the 70's.

This project taught me several things, how to use a nova chuck with a dovetail, 40 year old walnut is really hard and I must really love my sister, because it became apparent that I don't like making bowls. I could have made a half dozen calls in the same time.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1635_zps971ff634.jpg

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1633_zps8fbe2bf6.jpg

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Tclem (Dec 26, 2013)

Yeah but that looks good.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 26, 2013)

Devastatingly handsome?????????

Have you seen your picture? I might go to cute but there's no way I would go straight to handsome. 

Awesome turn. These are on my list too but am planning a hinged lid. I like it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 26, 2013)

See I read that as his calls were devastatingly handsome and I don't know that I could argue that point... But I gotta say the salt vault falls in the same category!. Nice turn Brent. Good lines and I like the way you softened those edges ever so slightly... just enough to fall into that "Classic" look. I would welcome that in my kitchen any day!
Scott

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks Scott, her kitchen has lots of antique utensils, so I wanted to make something a with a little more primitive look to blend in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 26, 2013)

Well done! Anything that takes time to do is worth doing, much more rewarding than things that come easy.


----------



## ghost1066 (Dec 26, 2013)

Very good job on that piece I have only done one lidded bowl. I spent all afternoon turning a bowl in a 40* shop about froze but it came out ok.


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 26, 2013)

Brent, I have a sister like that! It is amazing what I would do for my best friend! Beautiful turn!!


----------



## jmurray (Dec 26, 2013)

That's your first bowl? Your killing me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice work! All calls and no bowls makes Brent a dull boy...


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 27, 2013)

Then, one day in the future, you will turn a difficult form and say..._" I could have turned a dozen lidded boxes in the time it took..." _that's the way it goes. This piece, by the way, is lovely. She'll need a little salt scoop to go with it now. You have a good eye!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow! Very nice! From the pics, I'd never have guessed that it was your first bowl.

A salt vault like that is on the list of things my wife would like me to make her. Better not let her see those pics just yet, cuz I've gat lots of other things to finish first!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2013)

That looks real nice man. I like it.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 27, 2013)

Great looking box! I like the classic design. If you stick with it a while, you could turn them out almost as fast as calls, just a matter of discovering the tricks and short-cuts...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 27, 2013)

Very classy looking !!! Way better than my first .


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Great looking box! I like the classic design. If you stick with it a while, you could turn them out almost as fast as calls, just a matter of discovering the tricks and short-cuts...


The main trick and shortcut to turn bowls faster is to turn off the computer or at least X out of the WB website bits very distracting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 27, 2013)

Tclem said:


> The main trick and shortcut to turn bowls faster is to turn off the computer or at least X out of the WB website bits very distracting


True dat!


----------



## WoodLove (Dec 27, 2013)

Great Looking Bowl!!!! I agree that the more you turn them, the more you will enjoy them.....


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for all of the positive comments! I'm sure that I will like it more when I develop some technique. I didn't really look at any "how to" info for bowl making, other than how to do the dovetail, so I didn't lose a handfull of teeth when the blank came loose.

My next challenge will be making natural edge bowls out of a couple cherry blanks that I got from Tclem.

Wish me luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 27, 2013)

What a great looking bowl. Well done.


----------

